# Cream meal fish breading



## deerdad (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi 
was in Al. last week on vacation had the best fried catfish fillets of my life
was told they used Cream Meal searched and found Mfg. was looking 
for a recipe for cream meal breading
Thanks Tom


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2011)

Salt and pepper the sightly moist fish....roll/toss in the Cream meal and fry! HTH

Edit....if you want to try to duplicate cream meal at home...Mix regular corn meal with corn flour (Not wheat flour) Start with a 50/50 mixture and go from there....


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Tom, Welcome to dc.   Are you sure you didn.t misunderstand them Perhaps they said corn meal breading. I am from Mississippi and my sister lives in Alabama never heard of cream meal. Just salt, pepper and corn meal is what most of the south use. It is great on cat fish.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Bob, what is cream meal? I started to tell Tom to ask you.

Josie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Uncle Bob, what is cream meal? I started to tell Tom to ask you.
> 
> Josie



A grind of cornmeal...between regular meal and corn flour...not often seen in retail stores...Used commercially to fry fish etc...It's good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Salt and pepper the sightly moist fish....roll/toss in the Cream meal and fry! HTH
> 
> Edit....if you want to try to duplicate cream meal at home...Mix regular corn meal with corn flour (Not wheat flour) Start with a 50/50 mixture and go from there....


 
Thanks for sharing that--I have both of those ingredients!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2011)

You're welcome....Just realize exactly what it is...or is not....Not true Cream Meal.....

Mixing meal and corn flour is just that...A mixture of two different grinds/textures...Cream meal is all one grind/texture...


Fun!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 5, 2011)

I would have thought it was Farina as in Cream of Wheat.


----------



## deerdad (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks I Thought of that 
It`s made by Shawnee Milling Co. Shawnee Ok. its sold in 25&50# bags
called them they will ups to individuals. there closest dist. to me (western Ky.) is Jackson Ms. guess if I want it I will have to ship it It was the best I
ever had


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll have to live with what I get--doubt I'd be able to find it in SE Ontario (Canada) and don't think I want to think about the cost to ship any <g>. I'm going to use it for walleye when I'm in MN for Easter.


----------

